# My Sister had her baby (pics) updated



## mumto3boys

My sister found out she was pregnant only 6 weeks ago, she was 20 weeks at the time she found out, well she has had nothing but problems and has hemoridge a few times, she had baby brooklynn yesterday at 1pm at 26 weeks and 4 days, she weighs 2lb 2oz, she is doing really well she opened her eyes today for the first time and is wriggling about like mad!! The Drs are pleased she is doing so well.


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations, and good luck little Brooklynn! I wish them both well. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats to your sister and your family on the arrival of it's newest member! So pleased to hear Brooklynn is doing well, I'm sure she will continue to thrive! xXx


----------



## Hevz

:hug:Oh babe....worrying times. Sounds like she's doing well though...keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## mumto3boys

Just had some really good news, Brooklynn is going to try her first propper feed today, and tomorrow they are going to take her off the oxygen, shes doing so well, bless her. Im going to see her tonight (If my other sister is still going) and I will gets some pics and post them for you all to see. I really can't believe how well she is doing, shes amazing!!


----------



## sam's mum

That's great news. So glad she's doing so well :hugs: x


----------



## Sovereign

Brilliant that she is doing so well! x


----------



## mumto3boys

https://img158.imageshack.us/img158/8396/pict0072rr1.th.jpghttps://img158.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7301/pict0073oa5.th.jpghttps://img402.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


https://img174.imageshack.us/img174/1315/pict0074zv8.th.jpghttps://img174.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

Me and my sister were very lucky to get to see her, Its only meant to be the babys parents, grandparents and sibings that are allowed, Im gutted cos i wont see her till she is allowd home, we only stayed 5 mins they allowd us to take a few pics then we had to go. She is tinier than i though, ler legs are as long as my finger and just as skinny, she is so cute though shes perfect,


----------



## sammie18

Aww those were good pics, to bad you couldnt stay long. Glad she is doing well


----------



## alphatee

congrats on the new arrival to u & ur family,,,its gr8 news, she lovely she doing brill to hope it remains that way,,its a shame u wasnt able to stop long & time will fly by for her to be home xxx


----------



## Hevz

Aww bless her...wishing her lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## mumto3boys

I got a text from my sister last night, the Dr's are really impressed with how well Brooklynn is doing, they called her a miracle baby! They said if she carrys on the way she is going she will be able to leave hospital around the end of November, I think It's great news.


----------



## mummy32

Congratulations to you..Hope little one is doing ok...My last child little girl was born at 26+4 aswell and weighed 950g with her et tubes in.She was due on 14th march 2004 and was born on the 7th december 2003..It was a long hard battle for her to pull through but nowadays i think that doctors can peform what i believe to be a miracles..She stayed in hospital until her due date.Bringing her home was the best feeling in the world.She will soon be 5 yrs old and has started full time school and thankfully no complications with her.Hope everything goes well for you and i will be hoping and praying for the lil one everyday xxxx:hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

Thankyou Mummy32, Im so glad your little girl pulled through, these babys are miracles I couldn't get over just how tiny Brooklynn is It's unbelievable. How much did your daughter weigh in lb's oz's?


----------



## mummy32

Think it is around about the 2lb mark im not sure.....She was really poorly when she was born and need help with breathing for at least a month...So it a good sign that wee brooklyn is doing all the work her self.And feeding already thats a brill sign as caitlin was only given 0.25mls of milk for a few good weeks..I dont think anybody is allowed into the unit during autumn/winter months due to infections etc my lil caitlin was the same..But its all for their own good i suppose...But 1 bonus she will be home for christmas...The things little babies do not to miss christmas eh lol
Anyway to my experience brooklyn is showing all good signs of making a good recovery the doctors nowadays really do peform miracles and it sounds like your neice is in good hands...Good luck :hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

I know wat you mean about infections, I can understand why visitors are kept to a minimum, It is good that all being well she will be home for christmas, Have you got any pictures of caitlin when she was tiny?


----------



## mummy32

Yes i have a few i think i have 1 on here and i will have to scan the rest of them and put them on shortly ok


Hard to believe it looking at her now though she rules the roost lol


----------



## Donna79x

Aww brill news.... congrats and glad to her that baby brooklynn is doing so well x


----------



## katix333

aww great pics. glad she is doing so well! xxx


----------



## mumto3boys

mummy32 said:


> Yes i have a few i think i have 1 on here and i will have to scan the rest of them and put them on shortly ok
> View attachment 4561
> 
> 
> Hard to believe it looking at her now though she rules the roost lol


Awww she is adoreable, sooo cute bless her!!


----------



## mummy32

Keep us updated ok xx:hug:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, Congrats to your sister. 

Hope things are alright.

:hugs:


----------



## vicky

Congratulations on the new arrival hun


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations to your sister, i hope she continues to do well


----------



## mumto3boys

Heres a few more of Brooklyn, I didnt know until today that she was only given 48 hours to live when she was born, but she has proved them all wrong, the dr has actually scoured the internet to see if any other baby born so early has been able to breath on there own so soon, and he hasnt found another one. They are all calling her the miracle baby. She has lost quite a lot of weight she has gone from 2lb 2oz to 1lb 5oz, but they are still pleased with her progress. She has come off everything, sarah got a cuddle with her today and when she was put back in the incubator she cryed, bless her little heart!! They said though she might not have come out of it totally unscathed she could have slight blindness and hearing problems, they also said that becouse she is doing so well she could be home within 6 weeks, which is amazing!

https://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5151/scan0003hj2.th.jpghttps://img265.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

https://img157.imageshack.us/img157/6762/scan0005it5.th.jpghttps://img157.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Wow so fragile but so beautiful. Congrats to your sister and family brooklynn is a little corker xXx


----------



## Hevz

Aww, what a strong babba:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy32

I am so pleased she is doing so well...She really is a true little fighter...keep us posted xxx:hug:


----------



## Ames

I hope she continues to do so well. your niece and family are in my thoughts!

:hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

Thanks everyone xx

The Dr's have found a slight hole in her heart but they are treating her with ibuprofen, they say it will heal, and they are not worried at all. When my mam was there today Brooklyn kept pulling her mask thing off (she only needs to be on it for 4 hours everyday) but after 3 1/2 hours she had, had enough bless her!! she kept tugging it and pulling it out!


----------



## Hevz

mumto3boys said:


> Thanks everyone xx
> 
> The Dr's have found a slight hole in her heart but they are treating her with ibuprofen, they say it will heal, and they are not worried at all. When my mam was there today Brooklyn kept pulling her mask thing off (she only needs to be on it for 4 hours everyday) but after 3 1/2 hours she had, had enough bless her!! she kept tugging it and pulling it out!


Bless her cotton socks. Most preemie babies have a little hole in the heart chick and usually yep...they heal all by themselves. It's because they've not finished their "in utero" development yet coz they were born early:hugs:.

She sounds like such a fighter, I just love those pics:hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

Heres My Sister with Brooklyn, having a little cuddle today!!



https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/222/scan0008ik6.th.jpghttps://img263.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Hevz

:cry:that's lovely.

Is she on cpap now then or just every now and again to give her a rest?


----------



## mumto3boys

Hevz said:


> :cry:that's lovely.
> 
> Is she on cpap now then or just every now and again to give her a rest?

All I know is that she has to have air for 4 hours a day, but she is doing really well, the drs call her the miracle baby they dont call her by her name.


----------



## mumto3boys

Thia is my fav so far, shes sooo beautiful, shes doing well shes talking nealy 1oz of milk constantly shes such a little fighter, shes gone from being in the red room to the blue room and now shes in the green room, the drs and nurses cant get over how well she is doing!!




https://i37.tinypic.com/35jcgus.jpg


----------



## clairebear

ah glad she is doing well x x


----------



## violet 73

awwww bless her im glad she is doing well . violet xx


----------



## redberry3

i am so glad she is doing so well... :hugs:


----------



## mumto3boys

Brooklyns has had a few problems tonight, her heartrate has gone from 150 to just 40, they are keeping a close eye on her, they think she has an infection and have started her on antibiotics, they have also stopped her feeds, will keep you all updated

https://i37.tinypic.com/33f6wpt.jpg


----------



## Pebbles

Fingers crossed for her hopefully anti biotics helps im sure they will


----------



## mumto3boys

https://i37.tinypic.com/2vuzcly.jpg


----------



## mumto3boys

I have just been talking to Ray on msn, he said she had to have a blood transfusion last night, and has been fine since, she also needs a couse of insulin as her sugars are low too, hes just on his way to see her now, so will let you know what he says when hes home.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

She's a strong little girl. :hugs:

So cute. x


----------



## Hevz

:hugs:oh chick, I've been wallowing in self pity since my scan and hadn't noticed your updates...sorry.


I'm thinking positive thoughts for you all....the new pics are wonderful:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumto3boys

Hevz said:


> :hugs:oh chick, I've been wallowing in self pity since my scan and hadn't noticed your updates...sorry.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking positive thoughts for you all....the new pics are wonderful:hugs::hugs:


Is everything ok with your scan? I feel awful if i missed a post hopr all is well hun :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

She's doing amazing hun well done to her. How is she now? Any updates? xxx


----------



## mumto3boys

caitlinsmummy said:


> She's doing amazing hun well done to her. How is she now? Any updates? xxx


She is 2 weeks and 1 day old, shes doing brill, shes on 6.2mls of milk per hour she had a setback last weekend, but shes doing fine now. She has been off the cpap machine all day today and she is doing well. she weighed 2lb 1 oz so just about back to her birthweight wich is really good.


----------



## pinkmummy

Thats brilliant she is doing so well :) She'll be home before you all know it! :hug:


----------



## keelykat

Hi mumto3boys, looks like she's a real fighter-hope she continues to do well.x x


----------



## mumto3boys

Shes been doing really well the last few days, shes been off cpap for nearly 48 hours (air not oxygen) and she is also tolerating 6.25mil of milk every hour shes was back to 2lb 1oz yesterday, heres another pic

https://i38.tinypic.com/f9m55e.jpg


----------



## pinkmummy

She's doing so well bless her :hug:


----------



## Frankie

shes adorable


----------



## Pebbles

awww bless her


----------



## Fossey

Bless her! I hope everything turns out good for you all!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats on the new arrival, im so pleased she is doing well, shes beautiful


----------



## Fern.x

Aww shes lovely :) congrats to ur family on the new arrival x


----------



## mumto3boys

She now weighs 2lb 6oz she had to have another blood transfustion a few days back but shes doing very well, she been off cpap for a week or so now, she has gone from being in the red room where they are watched constantly to the blue room where they are watch a lot but not as intence as the red room but now she is in the green room, which is really amazing for her age she will be 4 weeks old on monday but really only a 30 week baby. I cant wait to see her its been awful having to stay away as only her parents grandparents and siblings are alloud, its to minimise infection.


----------



## louise1302

so glad shes doing so well shes adorable xx


----------



## sam's mum

So glad she's doing so well :cloud9: Your photos of her really made me smile. She's beautiful x


----------



## Sarah_16x

shes beautiful xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww Im glad shes doing well hun, she'll be home before you know it! :hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

Brooklyn now weighs 3lb 10oz and she is on 3 hour feeds now, shes doing really well!! The Drs are amazed by her


----------



## star1980

congrats to your sister. i'm glad they are both doing great.


----------



## Hevz

That's brilliant....so pleased for her:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww that's brilliant! Well done Brooklyn! She'll be home soon :) :hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

She was weighed again today she is 4lb 2oz, the drs said she would be home by he middle of December but I think she will be home sooner, were having a big party for her when she comes home I cant wait!!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations to you all, sounds like youve got a little fighter there. 
Glad to hear she's doing well. x


----------



## pinkmummy

Glad to hear she's doing so well! I think she'll be home sooner too! xx


----------



## mumto3boys

She was weighed again yesterday and she weighs, 4lb 7oz She is also having 30mil of milk by bottle, the rest goes though the tube, They had to do it this was as she forgets to breathe as she is sucking and her lips were turning blue, but she is getting there as she only started on 10mils.


----------



## jillypoop

aww, ive just read this thread from start to finish. She really does sound like a miracle baby. Hope everything continues to go so well, keep us all posted :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sam's mum

Sounds like she's doing amazingly well! :hugs: x


----------



## Jemma_x

Aww, she sounds like shes doing so well, she'll be home before you know it


----------



## pinkmummy

Sounds like she's doing brilliant :) :hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

Heres the most recent pic I have

https://i35.tinypic.com/14njxvl.jpg


----------



## Jkelmum

A true miracle so happy shes doing so well xxx


----------



## Hevz

Blimey...chubby cheeks and everything:happydance:

She's beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww bless her! She's gorgeous :) xx


----------



## mumto3boys

Ive heard from My Sister today that the lining of Brooklyns lungs are not developed properly and she could be dependent on oxygen for the rest of her life. Apparently when she is having her feeds they have to turn the oxgen up a touch so her lips dont turn blue and her heart rate dosnt go down, My sister and her partner have to do a 3 week course to learn how to resusitate, change her tubes unblock anything that may become lodged in her throat etc...... Once they have done their 3 weeks they will be aloud to bring her home,. 
They also have to keep the house temperature between 70- 80 degrees. They have relaxed the rules at hospital now and other famialy members can go to see her, so me and my sister are planning to go on monday, so I will take some pics and post them on here.


----------



## Belle

congrats 2 ur sister, i'm glad to hear she's doin well!xx


----------



## Hevz

Aww babe....I hope the docs are wrong and she'll be ok with time:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumto3boys

I met my sister at the hospital at 6.30 and she took us onto the special care ward well considering the last time I saw Brooklyn she weighed less than 2lb and looked soooo tiny I can't believe what a dufference 8 weeks makes, she is so beautiful shes small but really chubby, her hands are lovely soo tiny, she weighs 5lb 5oz now, and could be home by Saturday she could have been coming home tomorrow but they are having some sort of meeting and the health visitor couldnt make it, so they had to change the meeting to Thursday......... Sarah has a list of things she has to learn to do before she brings her home and shes just about done everything..... from changing her tubes to clearing her throat. I couldn't believe how confident my sister is with her shes amazing!!! I forgot to take my mobile as I was in a rush to get out so I havent got any pictures but next time I go I will definatley get some.... I can't wait to show her off shes sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Aww good to hear she is doing well! and can't wait to see pictures.. just think won't be long until she is home xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww I hope she's out by Sat! I can't wait to see her :) xxx


----------



## Hevz

That's great news....but where's the bloody pics you promised:hissy:


----------



## mumto3boys

Hevz said:


> That's great news....but where's the bloody pics you promised:hissy:

I will get some next time i go xx


----------



## mumto3boys

Ive been meaning to get back on here for a while, Ive just been so busy....Brooklyn has been home a few weeks now and although she still needs a little oxygen shes doing fine and weighs nearly 7lb, I feel bad as I havent been to see her since shes been home so still I have no more pics, but as soon as I get some I will post them on here...Thankyou to all of you that have sent well wishes It means a lot xxx


----------



## soliloquise

isn't it amazing how something so tiny can survive and thrive ! good luck to her x


----------

